# Best place to sell a lens



## Bayduck (May 22, 2004)

My kids sports life is quickly coming to an end and I want to sell my 70-200 IS and get a 38 -70 IS.

Can someone tell me the best way to do this ?

Thanks in advance ?


----------



## tinman03 (May 21, 2006)

KEH Camera...You can go online and fill out a quote request listing your equipment/condition and get a quote.If I remember they even will pay for shipping


----------



## BobBobber (Aug 29, 2015)

Craigslist and eBay always been good for me. Millions check those every day, all day.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Wish it was mine!!


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Myube there is someone with a 38-70 that would be willing to make a trade?


----------



## teckersley (May 25, 2004)

Check out Fred Miranda.com I have bought and sold several items through there with no issues.


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

POTN classifieds also get a lot of traffic.


----------

